
First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/20830412/vape-death-lung-disease-cdc-e-cigarettes
======
noneeeed
I find the difference in vape use in the US and UK really interesting. We (the
UK) have much lower rates of teen vaping, and the NHS is actively pushing
vaping as a pillar of its stop-smoking programmes. Vaping just doesn't seem to
have much of a cool image, it's just that thing that your ex-smoker friends do
instead of smoking.

Meanwhile in the us there seems to be a full blown moral panic going on,
higher use by teens, and it seems to have some kind of "cool" factor.

I'm curious whats going on with these lung problems, and why it seema to have
suddenly become an issue.

~~~
samdunham
The reporting on this has been super shoddy. I've read countless articles that
fail to mention the "I bought some sketchy stuff on the street and put it in
my vape pen" aspect of it or don't mention it until the last sentence. There
is a clear anti-vape movement in the US. I suspect it stems from busy bodies
that are frustrated that their anti-smoking campaign, while mostly successful,
has been countermanded by the vaping movement. But it's just a hunch.

